# General Category > General Chit Chat >  DWD Recipe Thread

## Aspasia

This was one of my favourite threads on the old forum so I thought I'd start it back off again... plus I promised Mara my scone recipe!

So to kick us off, here is a recipe for:

*Very Best Scones*



(note - they don't have to be heart-shaped, these are just like that because I made them for Valentine's Day!)

*Ingredients*

450g (1lb) self-raising flour
2 rounded teaspoons of baking powder
75g (3oz) softened butter
50g (2oz) caster sugar
2 large eggs
about 225ml (8 fl oz) semi-skimmed milk
OPTIONAL: 200-250g fruit e.g. cherries or sultanas (in the pic I used cherries)

*Instructions*

1> Preheat the oven to 220*C/Fan 160*C/Gas 7. Lightly grease two baking trays.

2> Measure flour and baking powder into a large bowl. Add the butter and rub it in with your fingertips until the mix resembles fine breadcrumbs. Stir in the sugar. Mix in the fruit, if using any.

3> Beat the eggs together and make up to a generous 300ml (1/2 pint) with the milk. Put approx 2 tablespoons of the liquid aside for later. Gradually add the mixture to the dry ingredients, stirring all the time, until you have a soft wet dough which sticks to your fingers.

4> Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and roll out to a thickness of 1 - 2 cm (1/2 - 3/4 in). Use a 5cm cutter to stamp out the scones. Gently push the remaining dough together, knead lightly then re-roll and cut more.

5> Arrange the scones on the greased baking trays. Lightly brush the top with the left-over egg/milk mix to glaze. Bake in the pre-heated oven for 10-15 minutes, until well risen and golden. Transfer to a wire rack to cook.

*Tips*


Make sure the baking trays are greased pretty lightly, or the bottom of the scone will be over-done/burnt.If you only have one baking tray (like me) it doesn't hurt the mix to be cut into shapes and left on a plate in the fridge while the first batch bakes.Try running your fingers under the cold tap before rubbing in - it makes them a bit numb but means the heat of your hands melts the butter less!The mixture is better on the wet/sticky side as it will rise better (but is harder to work with I know!)Use a fluted cutter if you have one, and lift the scones straight out of the dough without twisting - this makes them keep their shape better/rise evenly.While cooling on a wire rack, cover the scones with a clean moist tea-towel to keep them moist.These can be frozen as soon as completely cool. Thaw at room temp and then refresh in a moderate oven for about 10 minutes when you want them!This recipe should make about 20 scones.

_If anyone follows this recipe please let me know the results! I think they are the best scones I've ever made, and possibly even ever tasted!_

----------

MaraUT (16-02-12),Suzi (02-04-12),veggie (09-04-12)

----------


## Emmie

Suagr Free Butter free flapjacks

I searched high and low for a recipe that would satisfy my 'all natural' 'non-refined' desires, we made this this morning and oh my but they are lush! Sweet, chewy, hold together well, they don't taste quite as nindulgent as the buttery sugary ones but they are stiill very lovely and vaguely healthy too! The recipe makes 16 nicely sized slice at 3 weight watchers pro points per slice (or 5 for two!)

175g oats (I used tesco value)
85g no added sugar muesli (I used tesco value as it was cheap, had no sugar or, I think, salt and no milk!)
150g dried fruit mixture
3 tbsp (45ml) honey, clear or set
2 egg whites
175ml apple juice

1. Pre-heat the oven to 180c
2. Combine the oats, muesli and dried fruit in a bowl
3.Warm the honey in a small saucepan until it is runny. Add to the bowl.
4. Stir in the remaining ingredients.
5. Press the remaining mixture into a lightly oiled (I rubbed with a little vitalite which did the trick) 18x28cm (7x11in) baking tin. Bake for 20-25 minutes until golden. When cool cut into bars.
I had to leave them bum up on a baking try for a little while to dry out a bit after I got them out the tin as I thought they might stick together in the box otherwise!

Im now on the hunt for an egg yolk recipe! I found one for mayonnaise but it work out at 4 ww propoints for tablespoon *faints*

----------

amaeru (19-06-13),Aspasia (02-04-12),Suzi (02-04-12),veggie (09-04-12)

----------


## Suzi

Looks great! Hun, I know somewhere you posted the beer bread recipe, but I can't find it. Can you repost it here please?

----------


## Emmie

I shall attempt to find it *searches* Ok completely nicked from another forum (with the op's comments in brackets):

Beer Bread

The recipe I used was:

3 cups SR flour,
3 tbsp sugar (although I used less than that)
1 bottle of beer (I used cheap stuff, and a bit less than a whole bottle)

Mix it all together (it's a bit runny and sticky),
Put it in a tin (I presume a loaf tin, but I couldn't find mine so used a round cake tin.
bake for 50-60 mins at 175 (we have fan oven so it was 160 ish).




Apparantly you can use any fizzy drink, so lemonade, diet lemonade that kind of thing!

----------

Suzi (02-04-12),veggie (09-04-12)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you hunni!

----------


## Fay

Hi
I love sharing recipes as I love cooking - I make carrot cake muffins this week and they disappeared very quickly ... LOL!
I started a FB page called "Look what I made today" - you are more than welcome to "like" the page and join in on sharing your lovely recipes  :): 
I hope this link works: https://www.facebook.com/PleasantRecipes?ref=tn_tnmn

Hope to see you on there  :): 

Fay

----------

veggie (09-04-12)

----------


## Angie

cappuccino

ok I know a few are intolerent and allergic to milk but use any substitute here that you are able to aslong as it is liquid and can be heated up

granulated coffee
sugar to taste
boiling water
and milk/milk substitute 
A pan
and a jug blender must be fairly heat resistant


Put coffee and sugar in a mug, while the kettle is boiling heat up the milk so it is hot but not boiling, pour the boiling water into the mug until it is a quarter full and stir well
Put the milk in the blender and be careful for it splashing as its hot and blend until really frothy.
Once frothed up holding the froth back with a spoon pour the milk onto the coffee, stir and then using a spoon, spoon the froth on the top and then sprinkle some cocoa powder on the top if able to use it.

Its a cheaper alternative to buying cappuccino sachets and just as good.

----------


## Angie

Pea and ham Soup

I dont use ham in this I use bacon, it can be any type of bacon you want aslong as it is smoked bacon, I use lean smoked back bacon and cut all the fat off.
Also as there is no dairy in this recipe everyone can do it.

Also when cooking the peas I cook them until there is no water left in them they are not dry but not liquid, you can always thin this soup down easier than thickening it up and I love it really thick.

1 packet of dried quick soak peas
1 large onion
2 medium potatoes
1 pack of smoked bacon

Soak the peas as per the instruction and cook as per the instruction but I dont put salt in 
peal and chop the onion and chop the bacon and fry until the onions are soft and the bacon slightly crispy
peal cube the potatoes and boil until soft.

Once the peas and other ingredients are cooked through blend until nearly smooth, I make mine really thick but you can loosen it up with some water, 
also you can leave a bit of the bacon out and once the soup is blended mix the bacon in.
Taste and only add salt if needed though with the bacon being smoked it shouldnt need it.

This freezes really well and making big batches gives a nice winter warmer

----------



----------


## amaeru

Knew I'd seen a recipe thread somewhere :): 
Emmie those flapjacks sound awesome - I'll definitely have to try those  :(nod):

----------

Emmie (19-06-13)

----------


## amaeru

Btw Emmie, I checked out your 'chocolate covered Katie' - awesome site  :Rock: 

Thought I'd add a link to a favourite of mine. I love this Japanese food blog
This page is part of a short basics course Maki ran a few months ago - I've tried both these soup recipes - yum
http://www.justhungry.com/handbook/c...oup-clear-soup

----------

Emmie (19-06-13),Suzi (19-06-13)

----------


## Emmie

> Emmie those flapjacks sound awesome


Very awesome! My recipe book is being a haven of gorgeousness, actually that's a lie, the bit of my shelf with lots of pieces of paper ont hat I need to transfer to a book is a haven of gorgeousness, I'll try to add more as most are relatively healthy too :-)

----------

amaeru (19-06-13)

----------


## amaeru

Please  :(nod):  :(nod):

----------


## Emmie

Will do, keep prodding me as otherwise I'll forget :-)

----------

amaeru (19-06-13)

----------


## Emmie

Olga's Chocolate Salty Balls (don't ask)

1 cup of nuts (I use walnuts)
2 cups of dates (medjool are the best, make sure they are pitted or you pit them!)
4 tblsp cocoa powder
a pinch of salt
tsp vanilla extract


- Process the nuts until powdered
- Add the cocoa powder, salt and vanilla
- Add nuts gradually (while processing)
- If it does not stick together add water by the spoonful, not too much
- Roll into balls and roll the balls in cocoa powder (I like the bitter cocoa powder on the outside but others may not, a sweetened chocolate powder may be preferable or you can use desicated cococnut or anything you like really!)

----------


## Emmie

Egg free cookies (if you use vitalite and dairy free chocolate chips then they are vegan!)

12oz Self Raising Flour
8oz Soft Margarine
8oz Caster Sugar
2oz dark chocolate chips

-Mix the ingredients together in a big bowl. IT shouldn't be at all crumbly so add a bit more margarine if it is
-Take a small ball of dough (about the size of 1.5 ping pong balls) and squeeze it so it's a circle about 1.5cm thick
-Place on a greased tray, makes about 16-22 cookies so will require 2 trays
-Cook for about 15 mnutes at 180 degrees

Variations: 
sub some of four for cocoa powder to make chocolate cookies.
Put raisins, chocolate beans, or white chocolate drops instead of the dark chocolate drops.

----------



----------


## Suzi

OMG I think that's MY cookie recipe! It's blimin awesome  :O:

----------


## Emmie

> OMG I think that's MY cookie recipe! It's blimin awesome


Hands off, it's mine! (which I did stealed from the internet!)

----------


## Suzi

Hmm... Mine was sent to me by a friend ages and ages and ages ago - but it uses brown sugar, not castor.. And you can substitute the choc for raisins or something and some mixed spice....  :O:

----------


## amaeru

Mmmmmm those recipes sound awesome Emmie  :(mm):  :(mm):

----------


## knowlesy

Sorry to burst anyones bubble but I think youll find choc salty balls belong to this guy  :O:

----------


## amaeru

lol  :O:

----------


## Angie

This sounds lovely for the summer

2 lemons and/or limes
1/2 cucumber
3-qts purified water

Use organic lemons/limes and cucumber, if possible.
Wash thoroughly and cut into slices, then place into water. Infuse overnight in fridge to create a natural detox water that helps to flush impurities out of your system.

----------


## Angie

This sounds yummy

Blend the following: 1 can pineapple w/ juice, 1 banana, 1 can coconut milk, 1/2 tsp vanilla. Freeze in pops

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Does sound nice  :(nod):

----------


## amaeru

Doesnt it?? Could just fancy one of those on a hot day like today  :(mm):  :(mm):

----------


## Angie

either of those on a hot sunny day, some ice in a glass and strain that water over would be good, lemon and lime water is one that I always have if can get the still one that asda or tesco make thats what I go for rather than the expensive named ones like volvic, I refuse to drink the tap water in Yorkshire unless it is used to make coffee.

----------


## tinkerbell

they look so good  :(mm):

----------


## knowlesy

Thought Yorkshire tap water would be the best; as everything else is there, if you listen to Yorkshire folk  :P:

----------


## Angie

Its really hard my poor kettle gets descaled twice a week, so does the washing machine, Manchesters water is 100% better seriously. Since I moved over to here have gone through in 8 years, 4 washing machines and a new kettle every 12 months, when in Manchester my last washing machine lasted me over 10 years and wasnt new when got it, and kettles lasted a good few years aswell.

----------



----------


## knowlesy

Yorkshire 0- Lancashire 1  :8):   :O:

----------


## Angie

oh yeah

----------


## amaeru

Nah - what ever else might be said about Brum - Birmingham tap water is the best  :(nod):

----------


## knowlesy

When all the shopping trolleys dont fill up all the resevoirs its ok  :P: 
Devon waters terrible- its like steam!

----------


## amaeru

Nope it's official - they did a blind taste test - Brums came first Yorkshires came eighth  :P:

----------


## Suzi

When it comes to tap water mine is the worst.. It's been really horrible for the last couple of weeks - even worse than normal!

----------


## Angie

If remember rightly Manchester and Lancashire get there  water from the lake district hence why its so good

----------


## EJ

Hi I'm looking for a runner bean curry. I have found a Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall recipe on the net so I shall probably try that. There is another one that has runner beans and aubergine. They both use a home made curry paste and then one adds coconut milk the other natural yoghurt. One uses five green chillies which is too spicy for me so I will have to adapt it. The recipe does say to use half of of the mix!!!

----------


## EJ

We have a glut of runner beans in the garden.

----------


## Suzi

I love runner beans raw.. never so keen on them cooked  :O:

----------


## Angie

Found this recipe on my facebook page and like the look of it 



Egg Topped Hash Brown Nests - YUM!!
Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day. Enjoy!!
*To Save this recipe, be sure to Share it to your timeline*

INGREDIENTS
1 box (5.2 oz) Betty Crocker® Seasoned Skillets® hash brown potatoes, Hot water, salt and margarine called for on potato box
1/4 cup Bac~Os® bacon flavor bits or chips, if desired, 12 eggs
1 teaspoon salt, 1/2 teaspoon pepper

Directions:
1. Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 12 regular-size muffin cups with cooking spray.
2. Make potatoes as directed on box. When done, place in medium bowl. Stir in bacon bits. Divide mixture evenly among muffin cups. Bake about 15 minutes or until starting to turn golden brown on edges. Reduce oven temperature to 350°F.
3. Crack 1 egg over each muffin cup. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Bake at 350°F about 18-20 minutes or until egg whites and yolks are firm, not runny. Cool 5 minutes before removing from muffin cups.


I would say hash browns ready made and broken up once cooked or thawed would be ok but basically a hash brown recipe will give you the same result.

----------


## purplefan

> If remember rightly Manchester and Lancashire get there  water from the lake district hence why its so good


we get ours from the Thames; thats why Vegetarians avoid it.

----------


## Suzi

Rofl, you've tasted our tap water then? Either lovely or like chlorine atm!

----------


## EJ

Garden tomato soup
A selection of tomatoes mostly red but can be a bit wrinkled. About six to eight large ones 
Put the tomatoes in a roasting tin and roast with a little olive oil for about 20 mins until squishy
Take a large 4pt saucepan. Roughly chop 2 large onions, carrots, a stick of celery and two potatoes. Add several cloves of garlic peeled but not chopped. Add two bay leaves. Sweat in some olive oil until softened a bit. 
Add the tomatoes and juices from the pan. Add enough stock to cover the vegetables. Season with black pepper and a little sea salt but not too much.
Bring to the boil and simmer on a low heat for about 1hr 
Remove the bay leaves. Liquidise
I also sieve this soup and thin with a little warm water. Add a couple of tablespoons of balsamic vinegar and abut four cubes of sugar to taste. 
Reheat over a low heat
It makes loads so there is always some to freeze. Will keep covered for a few days in the fridge.

----------

Suzi (20-09-13)

----------


## Suzi

That sounds delicious!

----------


## purplefan

I am looking for a nice recipe to go with chcken. 
Something different. 
That soup would be nice with some hot crusty bread just break it off and dunk.

----------


## purplefan

I tried the garden soup. very tasty with a crusty roll.
As autum is now here. And talk of rice pudding was being discussed on the forum.
I thought i'd give you my rice pudding recipe. 
40z 110g of pudding rice. 
141/2 oz 110g 570ml  tin of evaporated milk. 
1 pint of full whole milk. 
11/2 oz golden caster sugar. 
1 whole nutmeg. You can use the ground stuff. but i use the real nutmeg. 
1oz 25g butter.

mix the evaporated milk and whole milk in a jug. 
Then place he rice and sugar in an oven proof dish pour in the liquid and give it a good stir. 
grate the nut meg all over. Then dot the butter on the top in little fllecks. 

put the dish in the center oven  gas mark 2 300 0F or 150c for half an hour.
Take it out and give it a bot of a stir. you can add raisins this point. and put it back in for a further half hour. 
without stirring. This time the rice grains will have all swollen and with lovely creamy milk all round them and of course 
skin.
I like to pour a little single cream in mine. but you can just eat it and enjoy it on a clod winters night.

----------

Angie (07-11-13),Suzi (07-11-13)

----------


## Dollydimple

Feeling in need of a hug - anyone like to join me??   :(bear):   :(bear):   :(bear):

----------


## Dollydimple

Oh geezo I've put this in the wrong thread!  I give up, only wanted a hug  :(:

----------


## Pen

Well I'll give you one  :(bear):

----------


## Angie

Have a hug from me to Dolly hun x

----------


## Miss Molly

I've just made a vegetable soup for tea. 

1x can baked beans.                            2x cans chopped tomatoes.         1 x can mixed bean salad. 
1x can green lentil.                      Handful of lentils.                                2 large leeks   
2x medium onions.                               2 x medium carrots.                    1 x sweet potato
2 x veg/beef/chicken stock cubes.          Enough stock to cover the veg's.   Mixed herbs. Salt and pepper.
2 x parsnips. 

1. Prepare vegetables by peeling and cut into chunks.
2. Make up your stock and put it to boil and put all the ingredients in pan/ large stew pot, I had to use a lge pan and huge stew pot. Add enough water to cover the ingredients and boil, then simmer for about 25-30 mins or until the vegetables are soft.
3. Either blend or leave chunky. 

This soup can be put in soup freezer bags and frozen. 

I did put in a swede as well.  Hope you enjoy.

----------


## Suzi

Thanks for adding!

----------


## sidiam

http://www.wimp.com/bestgarlic/
Sxx

----------


## amaeru

Does that actually work?? - I found myself checking the calendar just to make sure it wasn't April 1st  :O: 
x

----------


## sidiam

:(rofl):  you paranoid sceptic you. Have you tried it?? I haven't got any garlic..
Have patience, a DwD'er will try it sooner or later.
how's things Amaeru, do you have to work this weekend?
take care
luv Sxx

----------


## amaeru

Not yet  :(giggle):  
Though K suggested trying it with two steamer pans over a bin.  :(think): .....
 The theory being that the garlic would peel and the 'paper' would fall through the holes in the steamer into the bin - he hasn't tried it yet.

I might just have to try the original method though - just to see if it works.

As for the weekend - got tomorrow off  :):  - but gotta work sunday  :^):  :O: 

xx

----------


## Suzi

wow, that's brilliant!!

----------


## rose

This dish is popular at BBQs!
Ingredients: Olive oil or vegetable oil, 1 reasonable size aubergine, spinach leaves, tin of chopped tomatoes, tin of tomato puree, basil pesto, mozarella (or really any cheese that melts) optional: cream cheese, fresh basil, dried basil, cumin, chilli
You will need: a deep dish about 30cm long suitable for oven cooking, and a wok or large nonstick saucepan.

Preheat the oven to 180.
Slice the aubergine quite thinly and add to the wok/saucepan, fry off with plenty of olive oil/vegetable oil, salt and pepper and sprinkle optional spices or herbs (basil, cumin and chilli, or all three) and fresh basil.
Add a couple of spoons of basil pesto and about 4 spoons of tomato puree and mix well so the aubergine is covered in the mixture. Add the chopped tomatoes, a few handfuls of spinach leaves and mix well, adding approx half a pint of water. Optional: stir in two large spoonfuls of cream cheese.
Let them mixture simmer for about 5-10 mins while your prepare your cheese for the topping.
Pour the mixture into the dish and add the cheese to the top. Add some fresh basil to the top.
Bake in the oven for 10-20mins until the cheese is brown.

You can also do this with pasta... add dried pasta at the same time as the spinach and be sure that the pasta is soft before putting into the oven.

----------


## amaeru

Sounds really yummy  :):

----------


## Suzi

Wow that sounds delicious!  :):  Thank you!

----------


## rose

I will share other recipes as and when I remember them. As I am intolerant to garlic and onion I have to make almost everything from scratch at home.

----------

Suzi (25-05-14)

----------


## Suzi

I sympathise as I'm a dairy allergic veggie  :O:

----------


## Amaya

Perfect breakfast for a single person who only wants to get out of bed midmorning to make a coffee to take back to bed.. who also has no forks or bread cos someone else has taken them.
Ingredients: one medium sized potato, butter, tuna & sweetcorn sandwich filler, apple juice, vitamins, milk, coffee & small chocolate bar.
Instructions: rinse & spike potato, place in microwave in small bowl for 3m high. Put kettle on, swallow vitamin tablet with swing of apple juice from carton. Put milk and coffee in mug. Turn potato over and microwave another three minutes. Using spoon, chop up potato, cover with butter then sandwich filler. Pour hot water on coffee. Carry back to bed not forgetting chocolate bar for breakfast pudding. Sucess.
 :): 
Lie in bed eating with spoon.. joy.

----------

Paula (15-09-14),S deleted (16-12-14)

----------


## Jaquaia

Highlander biscuits. They're lovely and buttery. I add lemon extract as well but you could add anything you wanted

http://www.be-ro.co.uk/recipe/showrec32.html

Also Nigella's recipe for Devil's Food Cake. Oh my god!!! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/de...ood_cake_49392

----------


## Mira

Does anybody have a good trifle recipe? I want to make one for christmas for 10 people. Any help would be great  :):

----------


## magie06

The trifle that is made in our house is
1. Get a trifle sponge and place into a bowl
2. Spread some sherry over the sponge
3. Spread some fruit onto of the sponge
4. Make custard and pour over the fruit. You can use quite a bit.
5. Cover with cream to fill the bowl. 
That's it. Warning, depending how many of your guests are driving you can change the sherry with red jelly. Leave the jeĺly to set before putting the custard on.

----------



----------


## Suzi

Thanks!

----------


## Trying hard

Ingredients

150g/5½oz plain flour
150g/5½oz self-raising flour
1 tsp baking powder
150g/5½oz butter
150g/5½oz mixed dried fruit
100g/3½oz caster sugar
1 tsp cinnamon powder
½ tsp grated nutmeg
1 orange, zest only
1 lemon, zest only
1 free-range egg yolk
about 50ml/2fl oz milk

*For the glaze*
1 free-range egg, yolk only
pinch of salt
1 tbsp water
flaked almonds and glacé cherries, to decorate

*Method*
Preheat the oven to 200C/400F/Gas6. 
Grease a baking tray.
Sieve the flours and baking powder into a large bowl and rub in the butter until the mixture resembles breadcrumbs.
Add the mixed dried fruit, sugar, spices, orange and lemon zests.
Lightly beat the egg yolk and add it to the mixture with enough milk to make a stiff dough (you may not need all the milk). 
Divide the dough into 12, shape into mounds and place onto the baking tray.
For the glaze, mix the egg yolk, salt and water together and brush the mixture over each rascal. 
Decorate with the almonds and glacé cherries and bake for 15-20 minutes or until golden brown.

----------

Suzi (12-05-16)

----------

